# Which week did you give birth?



## beth30

Which week did you give birth?? Were you induced or did it just happen?? Thanks ladies!

I'll start with my last pregnancy-

37.5 weeks-induced due to low fluid around the baby.


----------



## lizardbreath

With my first I had her at 39+6 no induction or sweep 
With my second I had her at 40+3 and I had a sweep at 39+4


----------



## MissMaternal

LO came by herself at 41+3 xx


----------



## 2plusme

With ds1 i was induced at term plus 10, had him same day! with ds2 i was induced on due date and had him same day!


----------



## CelticStar

Waters broke at 35+1
Induced at 35+2
She arrived on 35+3!


----------



## teal

41 weeks. Although on notes it was 40+8 apparently because he was born in the late afternoon :wacko: MW did say he was a post dates baby because of his skin and something to do with the placenta xx


----------



## rockabillymom

36 weeks due to baby had stopped growing- induced


----------



## mum22ttc#3

#1, induced at 39weeks 6 days due to baby being small.
#2, 41 weeks and 1 day.
#3, 41 weeks.

I had sweeps with both the last two aswell. :)


----------



## verona

41 weeks, natural


----------



## Bookity

36 +2, natural.


----------



## Torz

38+6 went in to labour naturally, no warning!


----------



## DukesAngel

41w4d lots of sweeps to try to get her out but she came when she felt like it


----------



## Guppy051708

#1 = 41 weeks & 5 days, tried EVERYTHING under the sun to get him out but everything failed, including sweeps and everything else. (natural,he was posterior, no drugs/intervention-30 hours)

#2 = 38 weeks & 3 days (wasn't expecting that! LOL, natural, no sweeps, anterior, no drugs/intervention- 1.5 hours)


----------



## Arisa

37 weeks 5 days due to pre eclampsia turning severe
bubs is fine now but needed some oxygen support and two nights in the special baby unit


----------



## smiler123

38week Natural #1
41week Natural (after sweep) #2


----------



## Lizzie K

mum22ttc#3 said:


> *#1, induced at 39weeks 6 days due to baby being small.*
> #2, 41 weeks and 1 day.
> #3, 41 weeks.
> 
> I had sweeps with both the last two aswell. :)

This makes no sense to me. If the baby is small, why induce? Wouldn't it be better to let them grow a bit first?

#1 38+5 (membrane sweep)
#2 39+2 (no interventions)
#3 39+3 (no interventions)


----------



## Bookity

Lizzie K said:


> mum22ttc#3 said:
> 
> 
> *#1, induced at 39weeks 6 days due to baby being small.*
> #2, 41 weeks and 1 day.
> #3, 41 weeks.
> 
> I had sweeps with both the last two aswell. :)
> 
> This makes no sense to me. If the baby is small, why induce? Wouldn't it be better to let them grow a bit first?
> 
> #1 38+5 (membrane sweep)
> #2 39+2 (no interventions)
> #3 39+3 (no interventions)Click to expand...

My guess would be suspected IUGR. Probably thought baby would grow better outside of mommy.


----------



## ttc_lolly

Induced at 38 weeks due to gestational hypertension


----------



## ttc_lolly

Lizzie K said:


> mum22ttc#3 said:
> 
> 
> *#1, induced at 39weeks 6 days due to baby being small.*
> #2, 41 weeks and 1 day.
> #3, 41 weeks.
> 
> I had sweeps with both the last two aswell. :)
> 
> *This makes no sense to me. If the baby is small, why induce? Wouldn't it be better to let them grow a bit first?*
> 
> #1 38+5 (membrane sweep)
> #2 39+2 (no interventions)
> #3 39+3 (no interventions)Click to expand...

Not neccesarily. Could mean placenta failing so would be safer to deliver baby ASAP.


----------



## Kians_Mummy

My dates put him to exactly 40 weeks but hospital dates put him to 40 + 3 (almost 4! Born at 23:27)


----------



## BabyAitchison

My dd was 35+3 and my ds labour at 30+1 but delivery at 35+5 both natural


----------



## Lotty

31 Week Exactly..He came Naturally and very quick :) lol


----------



## TheLocation

My son came naturally at 40+4. 
I went for walks, stayed very active and bounced on a ball daily.


----------



## hawalkden

Isaac arrived at 35 weeks. Due to pre-eclampsia. Waters went naturally at 2am and was meant to be induced at 9am that day! Don't think Mr wanted to wait! Weighing a chunky 6lb 14oz.


----------



## fides

41 weeks + 6 days

natural


----------



## hubblybubbly

39+3 natural, and no warning signs!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

LO came naturally at 41+3 :cloud9:


----------



## smileyfaces

40+13 ... Induced at 40+12 and arrived next morning xxx


----------



## LeeLouClare

41 weeks


----------



## littleANDlost

went into labour 39w5d but had her dead on her due date :). It started naturally but ended up being an emergency c section.


----------



## amerikiwi

Daughter: Sweep and Labour started at 40+1, delivered wee hours of 40+2

Son: Declined sweep. Labour started naturally at 40+6.


----------



## Ayates

my last delivery was 37 weeks exactly born a healthy 7lb 5oz


----------



## storm4mozza

_we had to.. dtd  at 41+5 on last pregnancy, went into labour just before a scheduled sweep and he was born 41+6_


----------



## LittleBunny

#1 born at 39+2, had a sweep day before (6lb 1oz)
#2 born at 39+4, waters broke day before and had to be induced (7lb 2oz)
xx


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Went in to labour naturally for both my children. 

1st (daughter) - 41w+4d
2nd (son) - 40w


----------



## Arisa

37 weeks but should have been 39 if I was not sick


----------



## anita665

38+5 (baby was 8lb 7) and 40+1 (baby was also 8lb 7)


----------



## ClairAye

40 + 1
Waters went on my EDD but was induced with the tablet thing :dohh: on my EDD due to not dilating, had him 40 + 1 :)


----------



## modo

DS 39 weeks Horrible failed induction/ECS
DD 39+2 vbac natural birth


----------



## Buddysmum89

_I was 40+13 when little man eventually arrived..I went into labour naturally at 40+12 but ended up having a c-section due to him getting stuck in my cervix and it not dilating past 3cm _


----------



## larabbxx

41+3 weeks i had 2 sweeps


----------



## Squiggle08

1st was 38+0 - waters broke, was due for elective csection the following week as he was breech but he had other ideas.

2nd 40+1 - elective csection but was already having regular contractions since the day before.


----------



## 2016

Got bloody show at 34+3 (was told to ignore it/it means nothing) 
Waters went at 34+5 (at work!)
DS was born at 34+6, (weighing 6lbs 6oz and needing no assistance breathing etc.) :happydance:


----------



## AmberDW

39 weeks and 6 days..day before due date..naturally went into labor


----------



## rtracey80

In my 38th week and it happened naturally


----------



## myasmumma

42 and 41 weeks


----------



## LoraLoo

40+3
40+0
38+5
39+3
38+6


----------



## Bats11

1st DD - 39wks
2nd DD - 40wks
3rd DD - 39wks


----------



## dizzygirluk

41w 6d!! Was induced at term +12 after 2 unsuccessful sweeps at 40 & 41 weeks! My cervix was still unfavourable at 41w!!! My lo was just way too comfy!!!


Curious to see if I'll go overdue this time :) x


----------



## pusheangel

Induced for pre-e at 36w0d, delivered on 36w1d.


----------



## rn2011

Induced for pre-e 35 weeks, 4 days


----------



## Lindyloo

DS1 - 38wks induced Pre-e
DS2 - 39+6 natural
DS3 - 38wks natural


----------



## Emma&Freya

40 weeks x


----------



## Crumbsx

40+10 :)
I had a sweep a week previous and I was due to be induced 2 days later. But I naturally went into labour x


----------



## TeAmo

41 + 2.

Induced via drip as waters went and contractions didnt start x


----------



## LilLil

41+ 5, naturally, the day after a sweep


----------



## Mummy2B21

39weeks spot on.


----------



## Dragonfly

41.4 weeks posterior Induction, emergency c section. 
41.6 weeks natural birth


----------

